# I need to recompile PHP5 as an Apache22 module



## redir (Apr 22, 2010)

The directions that I am following to install a freeBSD LAMP require me to install PHP5 as an Apache module but while going through the initial installation I failed to check the check box to do so. I am installing from the CLI but it ran a little program that aloud you to tick off many options. I hit OK too fast and lost it so I let it install anyway. Then I deleted the package and compiled PHP5 from the ports tree again but this time I don't get the little check box program to make the selection to add is as a module.x(

So is there a way to recompile PHP as an Apache module? Perhaps a switch within the Make Install command?

Thanks you.


----------



## gilinko (Apr 22, 2010)

Run 

`# make config` 

in the lang/php5 directory to be able to reconfigure it and then continue with

`# make deinstall reinstall`


----------



## redir (Apr 22, 2010)

Wonderful Thanks so much. I knew it had to be this easy. I presume that in the future the command make config will work on all ports that have a configuration before building?

Cheers


----------



## gilinko (Apr 22, 2010)

_man ports_ is your friend here. All "make" options can be found here.


----------

